# Moped shop?



## S3M (Oct 2, 2009)

I was thinking about buying a moped out in Dubai. I realise most people use taxis but I hate waiting for transport. Does anyone know any moped shops or hire companies out there?

Thanks,

S3M


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It would be safer walking through downtown Kabul waving an American flag covered in bacon than it would be riding a moped around Dubai.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If you have a full bike licence bikes are pretty good value here but I completely agree with Gavtek that riding a low powered moped here would be virtual suicide. I`ve been riding here for a couple of years and have had bikes all my life, the roads of Dubai are dangerous be careful and write a will first.


----------



## S3M (Oct 2, 2009)

lol - okay wow can it really be that bad? Does anyone ride a moped out there? Do they manage to survive? Why are they such bad drivers?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

S3M said:


> lol - okay wow can it really be that bad? Does anyone ride a moped out there? Do they manage to survive? Why are they such bad drivers?


They probably learnt to drive in Cyprus


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

It`s a cultural thing and it is that bad. I come from a country where road racing is a big part of motorcycling and where drivers are aware of bikes. However here is the only country that I have riden where people in 4x4`s have deliberately tried to force me off the road.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

S3M said:


> lol - okay wow can it really be that bad? Does anyone ride a moped out there?


Yes it can, there are a few couriers and pizza delivery drivers but that's about it 



S3M said:


> Do they manage to survive?


People in cars and 4x4's don't always survive.



S3M said:


> Why are they such bad drivers?


How long have you got?

Locals 'passing' their driving test with a brown envelope. High percentage of ex-pats from countries with equally as bad driving standards. Arrogance. Bullying. Traffic jams and gridlock frustrating people so that they feel to need to go for it when the traffic is flowing. General stupidity. People in high powered cars they can't handle. People in 4x4's the size of lorry cabs with limited visibility. People wearing shades in blacked out vehicles, at night. And a general disregard for anyone else and human life.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

S3M said:


> I was thinking about buying a moped out in Dubai. I realise most people use taxis but I hate waiting for transport. Does anyone know any moped shops or hire companies out there?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> S3M



Is that bravery?? A moped in Dubai???? I feel as if I'm taking my life in my hands driving a car! 

Find a reliable taxi company


----------



## Carlozz (Sep 15, 2009)

MOPED and Dubai roads don't go on too well; risking yourself!


----------



## MikkiD (Jun 23, 2009)

S3M said:


> I was thinking about buying a moped out in Dubai. I realise most people use taxis but I hate waiting for transport. Does anyone know any moped shops or hire companies out there?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> S3M


Is this a joke? Only been in Dubai for one month and I'm looking to buy the biggest vehicle I can possibly afford in the hope that I will be safer when driving! And as for waiting for transport... there are so many taxi's around that you would never have to wait for more than a few minutes. 
Good luck though if you really want to go the moped route.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

good luck and good health


----------

